# Meg kell ígérned, hogy jó és engedelmes leszek.



## angeloegabri

Good morning 
Let's suppose that a Hungarian mother is speaking with her seven years old boy and wants to tell him "You must promise me to be good and obedient":  would she say as in the title phrase? (or is the title phrase too formal?)
*Meg kell ígérned, hogy jó és engedelmes leszek.*
Can anyone tell me what the commonest and simplest way to say that in Hungarian is?
Thank you in advance


----------



## francisgranada

It should be: "Meg kell ígérned, hogy jó és engedelmes *leszel*". I.e. "You have to promise that *you* will be good and obedient".  (_Leszek _is the 1st person singular, while  _leszel _is the 2nd person singular).

In my opinion the title phrase is not too formal, however a simpler form could be for example  "Igérd meg, hogy jó leszel és engedelmes".  

(Traduzione verbale in italiano: "Prometti[mi] che sarai buono ed ubbidiente")


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> however a simpler form could be for example "Igérd meg, hogy jó leszel és engedelmes".


I agree that this version sounds more idiomatic.


----------



## angeloegabri

Thank you both very, very much, francisgranada and AndrasBP!


----------



## angeloegabri

And, francisgranada,  -  you are right, naturally  -,  so, the title of this post contains a mistake 
        I am very sorry.


----------

